# Is this buck worth keeping?



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

I bought a bucking a year ago and when I seen the pic of him a really liked him. Squirt is now 1 year 3 months old and I'm not very impressed with him. He is narrow, lost brisket, hips seem steeper, and if I change feed the slightest he lives up to his name. I give him 1-3 doses of Neomycin oral and he will clear right up. I have a nice registered doe and 2 grade does I will breed him to if I do keep him. I just can't decide if I should keep him for now, since I am just trying to get my herd back off the ground, or sell him. I would be keeping the doelings from my registered does and selling all bucklings and grade kids. I understand that some lines can take longer to fill out but to me he is still way to narrow for a yearling. Thanks in advance.

Squirt: Pics are from this spring. He has gotten taller but not wider.
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001664692

Phable: The registered doe I would breed him to. Video of her this spring.
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001655662


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He doesn't look bad to me. He is a quite posty in the rear legs, steep rump, flat brisket, and narrow. All things you've pointed out. I love his ears. His topline isn't too bad, nice withers. He's young and could fill out and mature more.

I guess what it would come down to for me is pedigree and udders. What does his dam's udder look like? What does the sire's side look like? If they are quality udders and his pedigree is nice then he might be worth keeping around.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. His dam wasn't a bad looking goat but as far as the sire goes he looked a lot like my buck. He had more brisket and more level hips though. I was told by the breeder that he was a later bloomer and just hadn't filled out yet.. After over a 2 hour drive I went a head and bought my buck though, but I really like how he looked at the time.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Kshamric...I'm kind of with you on not sure how impressed I am with him. I don't raise reg nubians but I wouldn't go out of my way to pick him up to breed to any of my girls. But I also have to agree with Karen...if his dam and sire have nice udders in their lines then he might be worth breeding at least once just to see what he does throw. 

I've had those that I bought thinking they looked pretty nice and then was totally unimpressed with how they grew. Late bloomer is ok, but how late? If you breed late-blooming into your herd then how much profit are you going to lose waiting for them to "bloom"? I've got a buck right now that I'm not just "in love with" but he threw really nice babies for me last year and I still like those kids so I'll keep him for a couple years.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I am new to this (our first buck is nearly 7 months old), but just compared to my young guy, this boy lacks overt masculinity. Our buckling is already developing muscle mass in the areas you would typically see bucks muscle up in, and I can see the definition of certain muscle groups through his coat. Heck, his neck is nearly as big a round as his dam's is already. Your buck could be a late bloomer in that department, don't get me wrong. Nor am I saying that my guy will retain proper dairy traits when he gets to be full grown (after all, if I wanted one built like a Boer I should have gone with Boers). I just noticed that difference from the pictures you posted compared to how I am watching my boy develop here.

With that said, maybe your buck's doelings will actually be femininely built milk goddesses.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

He doesn't look overtly bad but like was mentioned you don't want a whole herd of late bloomers. 

I have a doe that I've had for over a year now and she was so tiny for so so long. And now still is small. So while she is pretty (also has a reserve champion junior win) its been frustrating to sit on her this long. While I have 4 month olds catching up with her in size! 

It's from her dams lines as they grow slower.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I'm will probably sell him later on, but I may what and see what his kids look like. If he doesn't do like I want I do have my eye on buck from a show breeder near me


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I will be brutally honest, I think you can do better, For me it would depend on a lot of factors whether or not I kept him even for one season, but while he isn't horrible he isn't great either and I don't really think it is a case of late blooming. Sorry but I just don't. I am a newbie and these are just my opinions, but if I saw him in an ad when looking for a herd sire I would keep looking for a herd sire.....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm with Leslie on that....if I were looking and saw him listed, I wouldn't buy him. But...you already have him and he may throw some decent kids. So it's up to you if you want to use him or not.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

The buck I was looking at has been taken down, so either he sold or she is keeping him. She had 2 bucks post on craigslist and both are no longer up. I can't afford to be out even more money at the moment. I have only the 1 registered PB doe and 2 grade PB (seller refused to send me registration papers). Looks like I will be keeping him for now, until I can find a buck to replace him. I will be castrating all his buck kids, and may look as selling him and my 2 grades as a package deal, unless they milk really good. All my nubian girls will be FF when they kid, so we will see. Its been hard for me to find good quality nubians in my area and when I do they get out of my price range fast. I'm going to use the money from both my nubian and ND kid crop to buy buck a very good quality buck even if it means flying him in from somewhere else. I had even pushed around A.I.ing and not buying a buck but that looks really expensive. I seem to do better picking out ND than I do Nubians but I will have a good show quality nubian herd one day. I hope.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quick question-do you have any of his dam's udder pics?


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Check out what this breeder has to say about the first buck on her list....throws slow to mature bucks, but does mature at normal pace. Since she doesn't show bucks, it makes no difference to her if the bucks mature slowly.

http://www.castlerockfarm.net/bucks.html

I also remember seeing a photo of a Nubian Superior genetics buck that I thought looked terrible. The converse can also be true -- great looking bucks who don't pass on their positive traits.

You could be pleasantly surprised by what your guy throws.....or not.;-)


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

COgoat I seen her when I was there, but didn't think to get any pics. The breeder doesn't have a website either. She breeds home milkers and doesn't show.


----------

